# New guy here with a question for the old & crusty folks.



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

First off I just want to say hello to everyone who may or may not be here. I just joined today and I look forward to bugging you more experienced preppers/survivalists with questions so I'm going to start off RIGHT NOW! :tango_face_grin: I was wondering what you "older folks" think of the term old timer. Do you feel it is disrespectful or are you ok with the term? Just one of those curious questions with no real point.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Never thought about it , but when I look at young people I wonder if they're even peeing yellow yet


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

That depends on how much water they drink. Less water means more ammonia. More ammonia means you get that nice yellow color.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I haven't been around long enough to have a term like old timer. When I grew up that was a term of endearment so I hope it would be considered as much here. Good luck in preparing; I found much to be learned here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The term Old Timer is dated and not used around here, except maybe in jest by an older gent to another. I am not old enough to fit the category as of yet, but I wouldn't mind being called one by a younger feller, if he didn't mind being called a young turd.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

why you young whippersnapper, don't make me call your mother.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Get off my lawn you little sh*t before I take a hickory switch to your fanny.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, as I used to Tell corporal Jesus, back when I invented the Multi-launch Spear system.

I don't mind if you call me an Old Timer...as long as you don't go putting yourself up on a pedestal while you do it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I smell a troll. Trolls smell bad.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hm. How does one prep for an ass kicking? Does one store soft cushions upon which to rest said ass after being kicked? Does one stock up on needle and thread to repair the pant material that covered the ass in question prior to the kicking?
This, fellow preppers, may open a whole new line of thinking for you old farts.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I smell a troll. Trolls smell bad.


I've smelled this smell before......Hey Lance...been awhile.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Flint'n'steel said:


> First off I just want to say hello to everyone who may or may not be here. I just joined today and I look forward to bugging you more experienced preppers/survivalists with questions so I'm going to start off RIGHT NOW! :tango_face_grin: I was wondering what you "older folks" think of the term old timer. Do you feel it is disrespectful or are you ok with the term? Just one of those curious questions with no real point.


No more so than when we call you kids Young whippersnappers

Oh and welcome aboard youngin


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone that calls me an old timer can kiss my ass.:vs_mad:

I don't consider myself old, just more experienced.:vs_lol:

To me the image of an old timer is one of a mummified guy with coveralls on, smoking a corn cob, on a porch in a rocker.:vs_sad::vs_sad:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't let the gray hair fool ya, we can still kick ass.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Well im not old so...meh?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

if you have multiple pairs of reading glasses because you lose them frequently... you qualify as an old timer....


----------



## loftisray (Dec 27, 2015)

*New guy here with a question for the old & crusty folks.*

Maybe this will help.
See below

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loftisray (Dec 27, 2015)

When I was a kid I would stand at the corner with a bunch of friends waiting for the bus. An old man would walk by each morning with his wife on their morning walk. A couple of my friends would tease them each day and say stuff. I felt bad for the old guy. One day he came by and they started in on him; he replied by going after them with a large meat hook. I learned an important lesson that day. Never ,I mean never ,say anything you know you shouldn't, and more importantly don't Judge in advance a mans age, competence, tolerance, or strength.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Two pages already huh? 

*Squatch sighs and thinks to himself "Kauboy's onto something"*


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oldtimer??? Yeah, . . . 

But us "oldtimers" often times also have Bible, . . . DD214's, . . . AR15's, . . . M14's, . . . Kabar's, . . . Purple Hearts, . . . . Silver Stars, . . . (among many other things), . . . and attitudes that can ratchet up at the drop of a New York dime.

With those tools we have outlived, . . . outloved, . . . outdanced, . . . and outsung many smart mouthed drunks, trolls, and druggies who didn't bother with those tools.

We ain't oldtimers because we we have a playstation 2 and an Xbox hooked to our 60 inch television.

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: Lots of em also have other attitudes, . . . back hoe's, . . . and alibi's as well.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

vvvvvv this fits perfectly vvvvvv 



dwight55 said:


> oldtimer??? Yeah, . . .
> 
> But us "oldtimers" often times also have bible, . . . Dd214's, . . . Ar15's, . . . M14's, . . . Kabar's, . . . Purple hearts, . . . . Silver stars, . . . (among many other things), . . . And attitudes that can ratchet up at the drop of a new york dime.
> 
> ...


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't need no stinking back hoe. Recycle you just need someone with a few hogs. Hogs will eat everything.


dwight55 said:


> Oldtimer??? Yeah, . . .
> 
> But us "oldtimers" often times also have Bible, . . . DD214's, . . . AR15's, . . . M14's, . . . Kabar's, . . . Purple Hearts, . . . . Silver Stars, . . . (among many other things), . . . and attitudes that can ratchet up at the drop of a New York dime.
> 
> ...


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Old age and treachery will overcome youth an skill every time.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I prefer it over "old fart"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At one time I was an actual card carrying member of IOOB.
International Order of Old Bastards.
Yes, there was such a thing. Might still be.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Stop feeding trolls.... seriously.


----------

